# REFIT COMPLETED!!! It's a WRAP!!!



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

TAAAADAAAAAAA

got ya!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

_*The Mummy* _refit? Looks like more of an _un_wrap to me!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

... looks sorta' Aztec but it don't look canon.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll get the cannon... :devil:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

...and the fit's a little loose... is it a loose canon?


----------



## Sci-Fi-Modeler (Mar 22, 2005)

I always fall for these things. Darn....LOL ~


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

That's great! I love it! :jest:


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

I'd walk a thousand miles for one of your smiles, my mammy!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Wow! The benefits of the Atkins diet cannot be underestimated!

Huzz


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Edge said:


> I'd walk a thousand miles for one of your smiles, my mammy!


Hey Edge - you think he's a *wrap* performer?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

BwaaaaaaHHaaaaaaaa!!!
We needed a figure kit to save the day!!
Spock!!!!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> Wow! The benefits of the Atkins diet cannot be underestimated!
> 
> Huzz


Anna Nicole looks much better in that photo! Thank you, TrimSpa! :thumbsup:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

would he ( could he ?? ) walk a mile for a Camel ? great lookin' Mummy Mitch ! 
he's been waitin' how long for his Refit kit ?? 
hb


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

You know, I'm hungry for a chicken wrap for some reason...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I thought this was a family forum? Nude pictures?


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I thought this was a family forum? Nude pictures?


WHERE??????????


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

ChrisW said:


> Hey Edge - you think he's a *wrap* performer?


Could be, you notice he does have some nice 'bling' around his neck!

"Word, Mummy is in the howze!"

Edge


----------

